# Help getting extra Keys made!



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

Where can I get extra keys for my appartment made? I have 1 set so if I'm not home my husband can't get in. I called Nakheel and no one will call me back and there is no where at Ibn Battuta or MOE. 

Thanks!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

There was a similar thread about this about 2 weeks ago. If you search for it, I believe that there were quite a few suggestions. (Think of the keys as a good excuse to leave hubby out if he upsets you!!)


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

There are a few key cutting places in Satwa, and there is also one in Lamcy Plaza.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

There is also one in Deira City Centre


----------

